# Cheshire Classic Women's Cycle Race.



## Psyklon (16 Apr 2013)

This looks like a well organised event! Myself & some of the guys I ride out with will be watching this one. We regularly ride these roads so it was interesting to watch the videos as we know these roads so well. The event has been won by some big names in the past so it should be good! Acton Lane is a tough climb and I certainly wouldn't fancy doing it 10 times! 
http://www.cheshireclassic.co.uk/circuit/


----------



## BJH (21 Apr 2013)

Deserves to be supported. Ten times up that hill will be pretty special and must make for a great finish.


----------



## oldroadman (24 Apr 2013)

Women's racing on the up and up - 120 entries. A few years ago they would have been lucky to see 50.
At a slightly different level, the Twickenham CC women's team series race I managed to see by pottering about a week or two back was a cracker, really agressive racing, plenty of action, and ridden very well tactically when looked at as a team race. Really good to see this happening.
Maybe different Podium Girls is what we need - lots of them on the podium with the hands in the air winning races.


----------

